# Final Fantasy VII / 7 ATB-System



## Luna12 (2. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Bitte verzeiht mir fals ich in den Falschen themen bereich rein schreiben sollte.

Nun ich habe folgendes problem.
Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht für eine Video bearbeitung das 
-Final fantasy 7  Active Time Battle-System (ATB) zu finden.

Die RPG Spieler unter ihnen wissen sicher das dies ein Runden basierende "Kampf system" ist. 
Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist folgendes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHlE48D3moA


Dies möchte ich für mein Video verwenden als Final Fantasy Abklatsch da ich ein großer fan davon bin.
Ich finde leider jedoch nirgents für die Video Bearbeitungen solche sachen.
als bilder folge ist dies sehr schlecht


----------



## chris_94 (12. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich fasse zusammen:
Du willst einen Kurzfilm machen im Stil des Anhanhgs (Link zu Youtube)?
Was meinst du mit RPG und vor allem was soll das "Final Fantasy 7 Active Battle System (ATB)" sein. Ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm, oder was? Bitte erläutere etwas genauer, was du meinst.
Hast du ein Bearbeitungsprogramm oder willst du beraten werden, welches sich dafür eignet? Ein Programm, das sich auf soetwas spezialisiert hat, wirst du vermutlich nirgends bekommen.
Bitte beantworte alle Fragen so genau wie möglich, dann kann ich dir wahrscheinlich helfen.

MfG 
Chris


----------



## Luna12 (12. Dezember 2007)

Nun Um Alles Direkt zu Beantworten:
Im Anhang  "das Youtube Video" ist ein Beispiel DESSEn was ich vorhabe
Sprich= Man hat einen Film 
Dabei wird im film einfach eine Alpha oberfläche projeziert und dieses (wie im video das blaue Kampf system eingefügt) so das es aussieht als würde man ein speil gespielt haben und auswählen können  was die person tut

Ein RPG ist eine  Spiel Form vergleichbar mit Action,Advencer,Strategie
(Beispiele dieser RPG Games = Pokemon [gameboy] , Finalfantasy 1-6 [7 is es auch noch jedoch schon animations game], Dragon Quest Monsters).

"Final Fantasy 7 Active Battle System (ATB)" ist die Bezeichnung des Kampfsystems  die oberfläche der optionen die zur auswahl stehn.

Nun eine Beratung wäre ganz nett oder hilfen bzw Extraktions möglichkeiten aus anderen filmen oder spielen solche Systeme oder sonstiges einzuarbeiten.
Nun Welche Programme von nöten wären und wenn dies möglich ist sogar anleitungen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte alle fragen genau beantworten


----------

